
GloBull Warming Hokum on 'Earth Day' - un-devmox
https://market-ticker.org/akcs-www?post=231991
======
un-devmox
It's always troubling when my brother, the skeptic, sends me such links. I'm
not a scientist (neither is he) so I don't know what to make of such articles.

I always like to explore contrarian views, but this one doesn't sit well with
me. It's as if 'skeptics' use such views to roll back all the progress we've
made and to slow progress that's needed. It especially boils my blood when
'skeptics' use their argument to somehow tarnish Earth Day as Earth Day is so
much more than global warming.

This opinion piece from the local paper sums up my feelings about what Earth
Day does represent and what the skeptics ignore:
[http://planetjh.com/2017/04/18/the-new-west-earth-to-
trump/](http://planetjh.com/2017/04/18/the-new-west-earth-to-trump/)

edit: grammar

